# Getting your Dog out of a Trap



## bljohnson4 (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you, I think this is good information for us all to know!


----------



## bioteach (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you for this useful post! I recently read about a local dog caught in a Coyote trap who attempted to chew his way free. He lost 17 teeth in the process and will be on a soft diet for the rest of his life. 

I can't believe that in this day and age people are that cruel and use such horrific devices. This person is being sued and I hope that he loses big (even though no amount of money can make up for this pet's suffering.)


----------

